# Growing time outdoors



## Irishscent89 (Mar 7, 2007)

I live in Maine and if i wanted to start growing mid-late April how long aprox. would it take to have the plant fully grown?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2007)

Irishscent89 said:
			
		

> I live in Maine and if i wanted to start growing mid-late April how long aprox. would it take to have the plant fully grown?


*Depending on the strain most bud is done by sept. or oct. *


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah flowering willhappen just as TBG said sept or october i have had a few get done in august but they wear a cross breed with low rider


----------



## SirPots941 (Mar 9, 2007)

i live in florida would it be good if i started growing now?? cuase it only gets 59 degress F at night is that safe anough to start growing????


----------



## KMK (Mar 9, 2007)

yea go ahead i live in florida and im growing right now


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 9, 2007)

well i live in nc and it gets down to 35 at night and 65 in the day and i got mine outside right now the plants can stand alot of cold and it is said that colder temps give you more females so yeah i got mine out early just put a 2 litter bottle over them and they will be fine and in fl you wont need it but i like them they protect the plant some


----------



## SirPots941 (Mar 10, 2007)

well what should i have done to get started growing cause i dont no what to do with the seeds right now????plz someone help me out!!!


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Mar 11, 2007)

i live on east coast. all the ppl i know who are pros outdoors start april 15th through the middle of june. if u put them in now, the ground still hasnt warmed up. they will grow, but no were as much if u wait that month. u are taking chance of shocking roots. i know were i stay in the country it is like 4 to 8 degrees colder than city. it is 34 degrees right now.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 11, 2007)

I too live on the East Coast in NJ...never have I had a crop finished before Sept and early Oct.  
Happy Growing!

peace~squirt


----------



## stoner (May 4, 2007)

I live in Ontario (canada) is it cool if i start to grow in mid may, or is that to late?


----------



## Burner420 (May 4, 2007)

its not to late u can still do it !!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2007)

yeah one of my buddys is from ontario and he grew he said he usualy started in may or late april so yeah man you can start them now


----------



## stoner (May 17, 2007)

no, but hopefully in the next two days


----------



## scoot1073 (May 18, 2007)

late sep-october


----------



## scoot1073 (May 18, 2007)

here in north mich right now is a good time to plant anything outside,we just did our garden and come late sep-oct its all good


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 18, 2007)

sounds like, if your up north you should be sowing your seeds to reap you rharvest in autumn.


----------

